#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. - Τρωτότητα - Τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων - Αλλαγή χρήσης, Θεσσαλονίκη, 27.09.2012

## P_antoniadis

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012, 17:45-20:45
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, ΑΠΘ, ΚΕντρο Διάδοσης Ερευνητικών  Αποτελεσμάτων (ΚΕ.Δ.Ε.Α),  Αμφιθέατρο ΙΙΙ, 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου  Πανεπιστημιούπολη (έναντι νέου κτιρίου  Παιδαγωγικής Σχολή ΑΠΘ) 
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 18¤+ΦΠΑ

*Θέμα:* Τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτων - Αλλαγή χρήσης - Τρωτότητα - ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.
Ειδικότερα:

Κανονιστικές διατάξεις και απαιτούμενοι υπολογισμοί για την *τακτοποίηση των αυθαιρέτων*.Κανονιστικές διατάξεις και απαιτούμενοι υπολογιμοί για την *αλλαγή χρήσης*.Έλεγχος *δομικής τρωτότητας*ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. - Σύντομη παρουσίαση - *Ευθύνες*, απαιτούμενες ενέργειες, διαδικασίες *υπολογισμού*, έλεγχος επάρκειας, σύνταξη τεχνικών εκθέσεων. *Παραδείγματα*
*Διοργανωτής:* 3DR Engineering Software EΠΕ Βαδαλούκας-Παπαχρηστίδης

*Ομιλητές:* 
Γεώργιος Βαδαλούκας, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός
Αριστείδης Παπαχρηστίδης, Δρ. Πολιτικός Μηχανικός
Παναγιώτης Αντωνιάδης, ΜΔΕ Πολιτικός Μηχανικός

Η εφαρμογή του *Ν.4014* για τον έλεγχο *τρωτότητας* υφιστάμενων κατασκευών σε συνδυασμό με την ισχύ του νέου ΚΑΝονισμού ΕΠΕμβάσεων *ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.* (ΦΕΚ 42Β/2012) καθιστά επιτακτική την ανάγκη *ενημέρωσης* των συναδέλφων μηχανικών.

*Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής - Πληροφορίες:* 
Παναγιώτης Αντωνιάδης, ΜΔΕ Πολιτικός Μηχανικός, αντιπρόσωπος 3DR Engineering Software Θεσσαλονίκης
τηλ.: 2310.44.33.53, 6974.79.74.75
email: panton@3dr.eu
URL: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8817282/Thessaloniki.pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Πολιτική της εταιρίας 3DR μπορεί να είναι να χρεώνει ή όχι τη συμμετοχή σ' ανάλογα σεμινάρια.
Την πολιτική αυτή όμως δεν τη συμμερίζομαι, ειδικά όταν ανάλογα σεμινάρια προσφέρονται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από το ΤΕΕ και το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.

Απ' την άλλη, αν το σεμινάριο έχει στόχο την προώθηση των προϊόντων της εταιρίας, γιατί να μην είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ώστε να προσελκυστεί ο μεγαλύτερος δυνατός πληθυσμός ενδιαφερόμενων μηχανικών;

----------


## P_antoniadis

Χάρη, προφανώς και δεν πρόκειται για προώθηση προγραμμάτων (φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα και από τη θεματολογία), διαφορετικά θα ήταν δωρεάν, όπως πολύ σωστά λες ώστε να έχει μεγαλύτερη ανταπόκριση.


  Μέσα στις δραστηριότητες της εταιρείας είναι και η εκπαίδευση των μηχανικών.


  Αντίστοιχα σεμινάρια γίνονται και από άλλες ιδιωτικές εταιρείες εκπαίδευσης, ακόμα και από το ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ, με πολλαπλάσια χρέωση.


  Αντίστοιχα σεμινάρια γίνονται και στα γραφεία της εταιρείας (επίσης με μεγαλύτερη χρέωση).

  Η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση έγινε για αυτούς που θα ήθελαν να παρακολουθήσουν το σεμινάριο με το ελάχιστο δυνατό κόστος (καλύπτεται μόνο το κόστος της αίθουσας η οποία δεν έχει παραχωρηθεί δωρεάν). 



  Πληροφοριακά, αντίστοιχο σεμινάριο στην Καβάλα, την επόμενη μέρα, που γίνεται με συνδιοργάνωση του ΤΕΕ, σε αίθουσα που παραχωρήθηκε από το ΤΕΕ, δεν έχει κόστος συμμετοχής.

----------


## Xάρης

Καταρχήν σ' ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη για την ανταπόκριση.

Επίτρεψέ μου όμως να θεωρώ ότι από τη θεματολογία από μόνη της δεν προκύπτει ότι τι σεμινάριο δεν γίνεται μόνο για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς αλλά και για προώθηση των προγραμμάτων της εταιρίας.

Όπως και να έχει, καλό είναι κάθε σεμινάριο που γίνεται, πόσω μάλλον όταν είναι δωρεάν ή έστω σε πολύ χαμηλό κόστος.

Γιατί όμως δεν δέχτηκε το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ να γίνει συνδιοργανωτής του σεμιναρίου και να παραχωρήσει σε σας το ωραίο αμφιθέατρο του δωρεάν;
Φαντάζομαι ότι θα έγιναν κάποιες επαφές.

----------

